# MKIV Jetta Rear Brake Caliper Leak



## Roadblock007 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a 2000 VR6 and noticed tonight that I am getting a grinding sound from my brakes so I get underneath and have a look. Turns out that the rear drivers side caliper is leaking brake fluid from the back where the emergency brake cable actuator lever is. Anyone ever heard of this before?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Roadblock007 said:


> I have a 2000 VR6 and noticed tonight that I am getting a grinding sound from my brakes so I get underneath and have a look. Turns out that the rear drivers side caliper is leaking brake fluid from the back where the emergency brake cable actuator lever is. Anyone ever heard of this before?



Yes, and when you get a leak from there it's time to replace the caliper because rear caliper seal kits do not include any parts for repairing the parking brake assembly.


----------



## Roadblock007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn, just replaced them both last year because they were seized..


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Roadblock007 said:


> Damn, just replaced them both last year because they were seized..


Any Warranty on the replacements, or were the replacements used?


----------



## Roadblock007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Replacements were rebuilds bought from a parts store, but only 12 month warranty.

RB


----------

